# Routing anomaly



## auscoder (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been using a Thinkpad T400 for the last few days without any issues (except lack of media key functionality and sleep of course) but have been dealing with some very strange networking issues. The ethernet connection (em driver) works flawlessly. The wireless connection (iwn driver) required a compilation of the kernel to exclude IPv6 and a lagg failover interface. The main issue is that wifi will not work until I've directly connected to my home router via HTTP. Furthermore, after some time, wlan will go down and I would again have to connect to my home router via HTTP before being able to use the internet.

Here is my rc.conf:


```
hostname="xxxx"
ipv6_network_interfaces="none"
ipv6addrctl_policy="ipv4_prefer"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="NO"
ifconfig_em0="up"
#Set to the em mac address for lagg
ifconfig_iwn0="ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto failover laggport em0 laggport wlan0 DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
lpd_enable="YES"
```

Here are relevant parts of my `dmesg`:


```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9400  @ 2.53GHz (2527.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x1067a  Family=0x6  Model=0x17  Stepping=10
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3989417984 (3804 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-7U   >
iwn0: <Intel WiFi Link 5100> mem 0xf4200000-0xf4201fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
p
wlan0: Ethernet address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
lagg0: link state changed to DOWN
ubt0: <Lenovo Computer Corp ThinkPad Bluetooth with Enhanced Data Rate II, class 224/1, rev 2.00/3.99, addr 2> on usbus1
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
wlan0: link state changed to UP
lagg0: link state changed to UP
```

Here is the output of `netstat -r`:


```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags      Netif Expire
default            my.router       UGS       lagg0
localhost          link#3             UH          lo0
192.168.0.0        link#4             U         lagg0
192.168.X.Y       link#4             UHS         lo0
```


----------



## JamesElstone (Sep 25, 2016)

No direct answers, but some thoughts:

When you connect via http to your home router for the wlan0 interface to work, is that over the em0 or wlan0 interface?
Does the IP address assigned to lagg0 from your home router differ when em0 or wlan0 is connected?
What does the arp(4) cache on the home router and the laptop in question look like when this issue occurs? (Are the correct arp entries in both tables?)

Do you have a captive portal enabled on the home router?
Does a ping (8) achive the same results, rather than browsing to the home router?


----------

